# 380 Thunder Mag Question



## Nespy (Jan 4, 2013)

We just received a Thunder 380 at work to test our ammo with. The magazine that came with it was almost unloadable. We were unable to get more than 4 rounds in the magazine. Figuring that, perhaps, we had received a bad magazine, we went down to the local gun shop to buy another that would work better. However, it was extremely tight, as well. I attempted loading a couple of different types of ammo into the magazines, but they were extremely tight.

Has anyone else run across this problem and have a good fix?


----------



## rexherring (Nov 13, 2012)

I have the Plus model, 15 rd. double stack and it was stiff. It got better after shooting a few clips. I do spray some Rem. dry lube in my mags on all my semi-autos. A clip loader would help press down a round in the clip while you insert another round. The Bersa website has them for sale. I have to use one that came with my Taurus .45 due to stiff springs in the mag.

ST6 - Adco Super Thumb Loader - For Bersa 380


----------



## qwiksdraw (May 11, 2012)

rexherring said:


> I have the Plus model, 15 rd. double stack and it was stiff. It got better after shooting a few clips. I do spray some Rem. dry lube in my mags on all my semi-autos. A clip loader would help press down a round in the clip while you insert another round. The Bersa website has them for sale. I have to use one that came with my Taurus .45 due to stiff springs in the mag.
> 
> ST6 - Adco Super Thumb Loader - For Bersa 380


Your gun uses _CLIPS_?


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Maglula........


----------



## rexherring (Nov 13, 2012)

qwiksdraw said:


> Your gun uses _CLIPS_?


Semantics :buttkick:


----------



## draak (May 28, 2011)

Went to a gun show today and came home with a Bersa Thunder in Nickel with a 7 round magazine. The spring was a little stiff but With the help of a mag loader, I had no problem getting in 7 rounds.


----------



## qwiksdraw (May 11, 2012)

rexherring said:


> Semantics :buttkick:


_Attention to detail_.... :box:


----------



## rexherring (Nov 13, 2012)

Yes but a magazine is something I read in the bathroom and a clip is a short video of a longer movie.


----------



## kaboooom (Jul 6, 2013)

The mags feel stiff is ok. Buy the thumb press loader from the Bersa site. It's cheap and makes loading a snap. I had last round firing issues on a couple different mags. I quit wiping the spring after cleaning w/ those Rem oil packets. I now keep the mag bone dry after cleaning.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

draak said:


> Went to a gun show today and came home with a Bersa Thunder in Nickel with a 7 round magazine. The spring was a little stiff but With the help of a mag loader, I had no problem getting in 7 rounds.


Awsome! I had that exact same pistol...wish I still did. It was a good looking gun that ran well.


----------



## EvilTwin (Sep 4, 2014)

Your mags may need to be broken in a little .. if you are going to shoot an automatic.. buy a mag loader...if you do any shooting at all, a mag loader is one of those tools you say, I should have bought this years ago.. You can cycle the spring and follower with a wooden paint stirrer... some time the follower may be bent or there is a burr. 
Bill aka ET


----------

